# How to access C: root in win 10 mobile



## Mehrdad.A (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi, is there a way for full access to C: root in windows 10 mobile ?


----------



## dxdy (Jul 13, 2017)

and your device is? 830? use interop tools and enable Full System Access (under interop unlock), restart phone and connect to USB


----------



## Mehrdad.A (Jul 13, 2017)

dxdy said:


> and your device is? 830? use interop tools and enable Full System Access (under interop unlock), restart phone and connect to USB

Click to collapse



my friend's lumia 640. thanks bro.


----------



## dxdy (Jul 13, 2017)

Mehrdad.A said:


> my friend's lumia 640. thanks bro.

Click to collapse



same thing... is important not 950/950XL.

just follow instructions...


----------



## Mehrdad.A (Jul 13, 2017)

dxdy said:


> same thing... is important not 950/950XL.
> 
> just follow instructions...

Click to collapse



ok thank you, i hope to see final version of Interop Tools on store, store version have crash issue.


----------



## dxdy (Jul 13, 2017)

Mehrdad.A said:


> ok thank you, i hope to see final version of Interop Tools on store, store version have crash issue.

Click to collapse



you can try RC3 version (no need extensions), work fine for me. no crashing
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71000190&postcount=607


----------



## Mehrdad.A (Jul 14, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you can try RC3 version (no need extensions), work fine for me. no crashing
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71000190&postcount=607

Click to collapse



thanks i will try it.


----------

